# No Tv Router Work Shop ?? Pbs Gone South



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

has any tv station pick up the router work shop ?? i have most all the show's taped and would like to see more thanks del


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

del schisler said:


> has any tv station pick up the router work shop ?? i have most all the show's taped and would like to see more thanks del


In the Chicago area it's still on PBS - Channel 20 - WYCC. But not sure how that's gonna help you there ... wherever there is.
Do Bob and Rick provide a listing of who's carrying the show? Been a lot of complaints about satellite dropping PBS. So far I've been lucky ... knock on wood.


----------



## cmarshall (Jan 25, 2006)

Direct TV on chan 377 carried router workshop (mostly reruns) every day of the week at 3 and 6 pm. This chan "was" PBS-YOU Lifestyles and Learning. They went off the air. I have been sending emails to PBS to pickup the router workshop programs. I told them I watched it every day, and now I'm in withdrawl. I need router workshop every day. Preferably not reruns, but I learned something every time I watched a program, rerun or not. If you have direct tv, I suggest you email them and pbs to start the programs at a convenient time "everyday". I understand that each contact reflects the views of approximately 10,000 silent viewers who don't take the trouble to contact them. [email protected]


----------



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

Starchoice channel 352 every weekday at 7;00.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have dish and live in florida i have most of the show's recorded and watch some now and than but would like to see some new one's come on bob and rick get some new one's ?? thanks del schisler


----------



## gimpy (Oct 15, 2004)

druid, not sure what starchoice is. I'm assuming it is not part of Direct TV or is it? I, too, used to watch the router workshop on pbsyou, channel 377. Wish it was still there.
Frank


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had PBS YOU on channel 377 here in Middle TN also, now I don't. Router Workshop is only carried by the Nashville PBS channel 8 once a week, on Saturday afternoon. I too have become acustom to watching it several times a week. I'd appreciate some navagation to another channel on Direct TV that carries it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Unless I've misread "PBS" statement when they first made the announcement, they were leaving Dish Network and Direct Tv due to a price change?! They, like a few other channels have left these networks. It is possible to still receive a "pbs" affiliate I believe through a local station.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

sopose to be channel 42 but i looked and no router work shop listed unless i missed it i thank that is west palm tv station in florida del schisler


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

*Do you know how to rip them*



Pop_pop1 said:


> I had PBS YOU on channel 377 here in Middle TN also, now I don't. Router Workshop is only carried by the Nashville PBS channel 8 once a week, on Saturday afternoon. I too have become acustom to watching it several times a week. I'd appreciate some navagation to another channel on Direct TV that carries it.


Do you know how to rip those taped episodes so that maybe they can be uploaded on this site...providing it's ok with the Mods.......I bet alot of people would be very interested in seeing some of them.
Sorry...this was supposed to be directed to Del Schisler
Cheers,
Rout-on :sold:


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

sure i could but i dont thank that they would like that they sell the recording's them selves you can get them from this link http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-VHS-


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> Do you know how to rip those taped episodes so that maybe they can be uploaded on this site...providing it's ok with the Mods.......I bet alot of people would be very interested in seeing some of them.
> 
> Problem with this is, copyrights.


----------



## Jim Bench (Jul 13, 2005)

I picked them up Saturday at 4:00 OM (CST) on the BYU channel on Direct TV
Jimb


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2005)

I have Directv. Which channel is it?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

For us Canadians who have (bell expressvu) its on channel scn,266 Saskatchewan on Tuesdays at 730 pm EH!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Workshop is now on the NET

http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/


Bj


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

That channel on the net is awesome!


----------



## PaulMCohen (Mar 3, 2006)

It is on the Mormon TV Channel (BYUTV) on Comcast Cable, it is also online at www.thewoodworkingchannel.com it is streamed so you need to watch it "Live". No recording, on any broadband connection it is great, full screen and high quality.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Note Paul
You can record it if you feed it out to the TV via your computer if you have full screen and high quality.
What you see on the TV can be put on VHS tape or DVD disk for your own use (copy right laws do come into play) just like every thing now days.
When I take a trip I aways take a hand full of the router workshop shows with me it helps pass the time I just pop one in the laptop or the DVD player and let the Boss (wife) drive down the road she likes it when I don't bug her about her driving and I get just only one more gray hair this way.
Just a note, we took a trip down to GA. last year and when we got to GA. she said did you know that we going a 100mph down the road and I said Hell no I'm sure glad I have the DVD's to keep my mind off her driving... hahahahahaha. I said I can do without that info....thank you Boss...

Bj


----------



## MichaelHaney (Feb 26, 2006)

If it were not for "The Woodworking Channel", I would not see the show in Las Vegas. The unfortunate thing about their video streaming is the degraded video quality.

Our local PBS does not air it, and my Dish Network dropped it also. Maybe Rick and Dave should sell season by season DVD's of the show just like Dukes of Hazzard. Even HomeTime is available on VHS for a low price.

Most respectfully

Michael


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, you can purchase VHS and DVD versions of the show with plans here:
http://oak-park.com


----------

